# Bleigel Batterien laden



## Markus (25 September 2004)

wer kennt sich damit aus?

ich habe einen batterieverbund mit 24V ca. 1000 Ah


die werden normal über einen laderegler und solarmodule geladen.
machmal wird in der gegend aber strom verfügbar sein (agregat), und dann könnte man diesen umstand doch nutzen und die accus von der steckdose laden...

aber wie?
es geht nicht darum die accus regelmäsig in einer bestimmten zeit auf 100% zu laden, soll mehr für den notfall sein, das "halt was reingeht"...

wenn mir die ladezeit egal ist, wäre es dann denkbar ein ladegerät mit 20-30a zu wählen was für die accugröße ja relativ gering ist?

oder sollte der ladestrom zur kapazität passen?

was ist mit der kennlinie? kann ich das ladegerät aus- und einschalten wie ich lustig bin?


ich würde mich über ein paar infos was das laden von bleigel accus angeht sehr freuen, danke!



wäre es auch denkbar statt einem ladegerät einfach eine gleichspannung von 28-30v in den ohnehin vorhanden laderegler für die solarmodule zu speisen? (solarmodule werden dann natürlich ausgekoppelt)


----------



## Oberchefe (25 September 2004)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht verhalten sich Bleigel-Akkus nicht anders als ganz normale Bleiakkus (also wie Autobatterien). Also kein Memory-Effekt, Laden und Entladen problemlos. Also Spannung auf konstant 27,6 Volt regeln und Strom begrenzen, fertig.


----------



## Markus (25 September 2004)

hmm dann könnte ich doch einfach in den vorhandenen solarladeregler (60A) eine gleichspannung von sagen wir mal 30V einspeisen und ihn den rest machen lassen?

wobei die module ja eigentlich 36x0,5V =18V liefern
das ganze mal 2 weil ich en 24V anlage habe, ergibt als Vin=18V x2 =36V

ok wenn wir davon ausgehen das 36V die leerlaufspannung ist, dann lieg ich mit meinen 30V gar nicht schlecht, "der regler braucht ja auch noch was zum regeln" :-D


seit ihr euch sicher das es da keinen haken gibt?


wirkungsgrad und ladezeit sind egal.
ich will nur die guten sonnenschein accus nicht schrotten...




aber es ist dem regler doch egal obe seine eingangsspannung von den modulen oder aus einem netzteil kommt, oder gibts da nen unterschied?

danke!


----------



## Markus (25 September 2004)

ok, mein neustes hirngespinnst wäre ein dickes sitop-power netzteil mit 40A...

da kann ich doch die ausgangsspannung um bis zu 20% erhöhen.

das wären dann 24x 1,2 = 28,8V

denkt ihr das haut hin?


----------



## Balou (26 September 2004)

hmmm 

naja müsste eigenlich die frage ist nur was passiert wenn dein Ladsestrom die 40A übersteigt. Dann steigt ja meines wisssens das NG aus.
Ich weis nur nicht genau ob die Ausgangsspannung die ja getaktet ist und eigentlich keine saubere Gleichspannung so gut für die Akkus ist.

Hast du nicht einen "normalen´" Trafo mit gleichrichter.
So machen wir das mit unseren NOT Batterien die hängen da immer dran.
Der hat durch die "normale" Strom / Spannungskennlinie eigentlich eine sehr gute anpassung an den Ladestand der Batterien und fast sowas wie den Übergang in die Erhaltungsladung.

MfG Balou


----------



## Markus (26 September 2004)

ah du hast recht - die spannung ist getaktet...

ok dann nehm ich einen 24V AC trafo, nen brückengleichrichter und nen dicken kondensator, das würde dann ergeben:

Us = Ueff * "wurzel 2"

also:

24V * 1,4 = 33,6V

so war das doch, oder? (jo ist schon ein bischen her..  )
ich muss doch mit dem spitzenwert der gleichspannung rechnen, schlieslich zieht mir der glättungskondesator den effektivwert nahezu auf diesen wert?


dann ergäbe sich folgende stückliste:

1x trafo 24V 1000VA
conrad = 520346-14
100€

1x brückengleichrichter (70A)
conrad = 501209-14
60€

1x elektrolyt kondensator 15 000 µF (63V)
conrad = 422703-55
20€

180€ +kühlkörper sind wir bei 200€...
naja denke 1000VA ist das noch ok...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (27 September 2004)

*Riedel-Trafobau*

Hallo Markus,

vielleicht findest du auch bei Riedel einige Hinweise. Riedel bietet u.a. auch primär getaktete Ladegeräte an.
Wir setzen Riedel-Gleichspannungsversorgungen höher Leistung für eine Sonderanwendung (hohe Spitzenströme) in der Industrie ein und sind damit sehr zufrieden. Zu den Preisen kann ich jedoch nichts sagen.

Gruss, Onkel


----------



## mXll (27 September 2004)

*Ganz gute Infos....*

...bekommt man in den Sonnenschein - Datenblätter...

http://www.networkpower.exide.com/index.asp?lng=de&stage=2

bei download gibts ne menge PDFs
weiter unten dann speziell zu den Sonnenschein-Bleiakkus

MfG mXll


----------



## Balou (27 September 2004)

Nabend

Bin ja ungern der Spielverderber aber ich frage mich wirklich ob der Zweck die Mittel heiligt.

Ist es nicht einfacher das Netz welches der Wechselrichter erzeugt einfach nur auf Moppel betrieb umzustellen und dann die Akkus weiter auf Solarbetrieb zu lassen und gut dann werden die auch geladen und der Laderegler hat immer Kontrolle über die Akkus und kennt deren Ladezustand permanent was ja evtl. wichtig sein kann.

Ich weis nicht ob deine 33,6V nicht etwas zu viel sind für deine 24V Akkus. Ich weis das wir unsere Akkus mit 126V laden und haben einen Nennspannung von 120V

MfG Balou


----------



## Markus (28 September 2004)

ja so ist das ja geplant, bzw. so wird es auch sein...

die funtion die accus über eine externe netzversorgung zu laden soll nur ein kleiner zusatz sein...

deshalb wird auch keinen wert auf ladezeit und wirkungsgrad gelegt.

soll nur für den notfall sein (ein atomsprengkopf ist auf die solarpanels geplumpst... ).

wieso denkst du das meine 33,6V zu hoch sind? die solarpanele liefern ja auch eine spannung in dem bereich, und der rest wird vom regler gebügelt...

kann mir denn niemand ein verbindliches "JA" geben, am besten schrifftlich per einschreiben das das die nächsten 20 jahre problemlos funktioniert? :-D


----------



## mXll (28 September 2004)

*Antwort...*

Nabend...

Nee, Spannung ist zu hoch....
für eine Erhaltungsladung (...so habe ich Dein Vorhaben zumindest verstanden...) sollten das nicht mehr als 2,27 V pro Zelle sein...
also etwa 27,2 V bei einer 24 V Batterie

selbst Starkladen, was nicht ohne Temperaturüberwachung gemacht werden sollte, gibt max. 2,4 V pro Zelle vor.

das wären dann 28,8 V für eine 24 V Batterie.....
...
und für die Trafo-Rechnung wäre dann ein Typ mit 19 V AC günstig 8-|

...
ab diesen punkt folgt meist Basteln (PWM-Regler) oder fertig kaufen...

MfG mXll


----------



## Markus (28 September 2004)

ich habe mich vermutlich nicht klar genung ausgedrückt:

ich werde mit diesem "bastel-netzteil" *NICHT* direkt die batterien laden.

ich werden damit einen solarlade*REGLER* speisen, der sich dann um den rest kümmert.

die eingangsspannung eines solchen reglers ist ja auch wesentlich höher, nämlich 36V (siehe oben).


formulieren wir die frage also neu:

ist es einem solchen solarladeregler egal ob er seine eingangsgleichspannung von solarpanels oder von einen netzgerät bekommt?


----------



## Zottel (28 September 2004)

Normalerweise ist es dem Laderegler sicher absolut egal, woher die Eingangsspannung stammt.
Die folgende kleine Einschränkung mag es geben:
Ein Solar-Laderegler muß nicht mit Brummspannungen von 50Hz oder noch höherfrequentem Brumm (ripple) aus Schaltnetzteilen rechnen. Der Regelkreis könnte schwingen. Diese extrem unwahrscheinliche Möglichkeit kannst du ausschließen, indem du ihn aus dem gewünschten Netzteil speist und den Ladestrom oszilographierst, möglichst einmal bei leeren, einmal bei vollen Akkus.
Wenn er da nicht irgenwelche groben Unregelmäßigkeiten produziert, ist alles ok.


----------



## Balou (28 September 2004)

Sorry 

hatte deine Frage anders vertanden.

Ja wenn du den Laderegler damit speist müsste es gehen.

evtl häng hinter dein Netzgerät nen 1F Kondensator wie man ihn bei Leistungsstarken Auto Musik Anlagen findet.

MfG Balou

P.S. Die Garantie bekommst du natürlich nicht.


----------



## Zottel (28 September 2004)

Den 1F-Kondensator wirst du sicher nicht brauchen. 1000uF pro A Last war schon eine ordentliche Faustregel für Elektronik-Netzteile. Wenn der Regler nicht enorm empfindlich auf Brumm reagiert, kannst du locker mit 500uF/A auskommen. Wenn er aber empfindlich reagiert (siehe voriger Beitrag), bringt ein 3-phasiges Netzteil oder ein RC- oder LC-Filter mehr.
Falls du wirklich irgendeinen Extra-Elko brauchst, kannst du ihn dann gerne verdoppeln/vervierfachen, weil:
1. Elkos oft (früher?) Toleranzen wie +100/-50 % haben.
2. Elkos altern, und wenn dein "Notbetrieb" in 20 Jahren zum Einsatz kommt, die Dinger fertig sind. Parallelschaltung erhöht da die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das noch einer funktioniert. 


> soll nur für den notfall sein (ein atomsprengkopf ist auf die solarpanels geplumpst... ).


Und wenn ich soweit denke, muß es eine Parallelschaltung von einigen 10(100?) Tantal-Elkos sein...[/quote]


----------



## Markus (29 September 2004)

ein dreiphasiges netzteil wäre mir auch lieber, aber ein 1 phasiges ist eben flexibler. ( notstromagregat)

nen 15000µF kondensator habe ich oben in der stückliste schon aufgeführt, da werde ich dann sicherheitshalber noch mal einen oder zwei dazupacken.

zottels vorschlag mit der induktivität ist bestimmt auch kein nachteil.
habe jetzt mal kurz die 0815 elektronikanbieter (conrad, elv,...) überflogen, ne drossel für 40A habe ich nicht gefunden.

theoretisch kann man solche drosseln doch auch paralell schalten, oder?
oder soll ich mir die mit nem 10mm² selber wickeln ... äh biegen?

wie war das noch mal? je höher die induktivität, desto höher der widerstand für hochfrequente anteile?

da ich ja das restliche 50hz brummen rausfiltern will muss ich meine drossel darauf anpassen?

sind diese gedankengänge richtig?


danke euch allen soweit mal, hat mir sehr weitergeholfen!


----------



## Zottel (29 September 2004)

Beim Parallelschalten (magnetisch nicht gekoppelter) Induktivitäten verringert sich die Gesamtinduktivität im gleichen Maße wie bei der Parallelschaltung von Widerständen.
Also besser selber biegen. Aber ich glaube nicht, daß du das wirklich brauchst.


----------



## Markus (29 September 2004)

ok, danke mal!

das mit dem paralell schalten von drosseln leuchtet mir ein...

ich versuche es erst mal nur mit gleichrichter und kondensator, und werde dann bei laden mal ein oszi reinhängen, dann werden ich klarheit haben...


----------



## Limbo (18 November 2004)

Gel-Batterien kannst Du im Prinzip wie normale Säurebatterien behandeln, nur solltest Du den Ladestrom nicht über 1/10 der Nennkapazität kommen lassen, wiel im Gel die Blasen nicht aufsteigen können.
Bei 10 000 Ah dürfte Dir der Strom keine Probleme machen.

Gehe ich davon aus, dass die Ladung nicht permanennt aus dem Netz, sondern nur aus dem Ersatznetz (wenn der Moppel läuft) kommt, und der Moppel nicht tagelang läuft, kann die Ladespannung an den Batterien ruhig 28,0 Volt betragen. Einen Kondensator vor den Batterien brauchst Du nicht zur Glättung, das wäre blödsinn. 

Die Restwelligkeit eines Drehstrom-Brückengleichrichters liegt bei 16-21% abhängig von der Belastung. 
Hinter dem Wechsel- oder Drehstromgleichrichter solltest Du deshalb 40V DC Kondensatoren zum eleminieren der Spannungsspitzen einsetzen.
Als Faustformel nehme ich da 1 000 - 15 000 müF pro Ampere.
Dabei gehe ich mit den Leitungen vom Gleichrichter an den ersten Kondensator, und von dort erst weiter in die Anlage. So wirkt der C besser, als mit eigenen Anschlußkabeln parallel zur Anlage. 
Bei Bedarf kannst Du Dir noch 2 Spulen mit 8-12 Windungen auf einen Besenstiel wickeln. dafür nehme ich, je nach Strom, 2,5er - 6qmm isolierten Schaltdraht. Die Spulen kommen jeweils in die Plus- und Minusleitung. Wenn Du vor den Spulen z.B. 10 000 müF nimmst, kannst Du hinter den Spulen noch einen Kondensator mit 4 700 müF einbauen.  

Limbo


----------

